# Oil Cooler



## All VWs (Aug 4, 2015)

I know about the oil cooler install on the MK1 using Volvo Turbo parts. What is the consensus on removing the A/freeze cooler on a later model engine (MK4 2.0) and installing this set-up? Any known issues? Thought it might be an interesting swap......................


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Works better in the winter as an oil warmer. I had both on my Rabbit for a time, the warmer and a euro filter stand with built in thermostat for the cooler, most of the time oil stayed right around 85-95*C depending upon time of year and speed And I have the Volvo setup on our mkIII along with the factory "cooler" (warmer), I don't have an oil temp gauge on this car, but it has no issues with both.


----------



## All VWs (Aug 4, 2015)

*Cooler*

Thanks for the info. Will have to ponder whether to continue w/this..............


----------

